# Quién que es no va al cine...



## Bobfobbit

No entiendo bien el comienzo de esta oración y me gustaría que alguien me lo explicara. 

¿*Quién que es* no va al cine como alumno planetario? 

Gracias!


----------



## Calambur

¿Estás seguro de que es así? A mí me resulta una oración muy extraña. Buscándole la vuelta podría entenderse algo, pero considero que la idea está mal expresada.
¿De dónde es el texto?


----------



## Bobfobbit

Es de un ensayo de un ínclito escritor mexicano, Carlos Monsiváis. Y sí, el texto es así.


----------



## flljob

¿Quién que existe? ¿Quién que es (gente importante) no va al cine..?

El contexto puede ayudar, pero se entiende bien así.
Los que son van al cine como alumnos planetarios.


----------



## Calambur

Lo siento, así no me resulta claro.
No obstante, sospecho que en* ¿Quién que es...?, *ese verbo, *es*, debe de estar referido a algo que se dijo casi inmediatamente antes. 
Por ejemplo, si estaba hablando de alumnos de primaria o de secundaria, tal vez quiere decir:
_¿quién que es_ (un alumno de primaria o secundaria)_ no irá al cine como alumno planetario?_
Pero de todas maneras me resulta muy extraño. Espera a alguien más lúcido.


----------



## flljob

No necesariamente tiene que ver con algo que se dijo antes. Es como en la Biblia cuando dice Dios: Yo soy el que soy. El que es.


----------



## Calambur

flljob said:


> No necesariamente tiene que ver con algo que se dijo antes. Es como en la Biblia cuando dice Dios: Yo soy el que soy. El que es.


Puede que tengas razón. A eso apuntaba cuando dije que buscándole la vuelta se le podía encontrar sentido, pero ese uso del verbo _ser_ me suena muy extraño en el siglo XX".
_...la escondida senda por donde han ido_
_los pocos sabios que en el mundo han *sido*..._
(Me suena a siglo de Oro, pero puedo estar equivocada).


----------



## flljob

La expresión de Monsiváis con seguridad encierra una ironía. Por ejemplo, la gente del jet set (¿seguirá existiendo esa gente?), pueden considerarse a sí mismos como los que son.
Seguramente Monsiváis está siendo irónico. ¿Quién que es -es decir, la gente frívola que se considera a sí misma importante-, no va al cine como alumno planetario?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Bobfobbit said:


> Es de un ensayo de un ínclito escritor mexicano, Carlos Monsiváis. Y sí, el texto es así.


 
¿Monsiváis lo escribió? No lo entiendo. Cierto es que no es fácil entender su escritura.

Sí entiendo lo que también escribió:

Ya no entiendo lo que está pasando, o ya pasó lo que está pasando.


----------



## Calambur

flljob said:


> Seguramente Monsiváis está siendo irónico. ¿Quién que es -es decir, la gente frívola que se considera a sí misma importante-, no va al cine como alumno planetario?


Puede ser, pero entonces vuelvo a mi idea anterior: se estaría refiriendo a algunos mencionados o aludidos antes (es posible que eso se desprenda del contexto). 
La oración suelta no la entiendo.


----------



## flljob

Calambur said:


> Puede ser, pero entonces vuelvo a mi idea anterior: se estaría refiriendo a algunos mencionados o aludidos antes (es posible que eso se desprenda del contexto). No necesariamente
> La oración suelta no la entiendo.



_Los que son_ son la única gente importante, la única gente que vale. Los demás no existen. El contexto puede ser que _los que son_ son los dueños de las fábricas, los banqueros, etc. Los demás no existen.
Esos que son van al cine como alumnos planetarios.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

¿Qué entienden que significa ir al cine como un alumno planetario?


----------



## flljob

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ¿Qué entienden que significa ir al cine como un alumno planetario?



Aquí sí el contexto es importante. ¿Se estará burlando de la globalización?


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, bien puede ser, no se me había ocurrido. Ojalá Bobfobbit pueda aportar más contexto, o releerlo él y sacarnos la duda.


----------



## Bobfobbit

Ustedes han resaltado una duda que traigo encima hace mucho tiempo. Mañana, le pregunto a mi profesor y él nos sacará a todos de la duda. ¿sale?


----------



## Calambur

Bobfobbit said:


> Ustedes han resaltado una duda que traigo encima hace mucho tiempo. Mañana, le pregunto a mi profesor y él nos sacará a todos de la duda. ¿*sale*?


¡Vale!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo tampoco entiendo lo que es alumno planetario, ni lo que la frase significa.


----------



## ManPaisa

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo tampoco entiendo lo que es alumno planetario, ni lo que la frase significa.


Me uno al grupo.


----------



## Arpin

He visto ese tipo de construcciones en las adivinanzas.

¿Quién es que con una manguera, casco y escalera apaga los fuegos y las hogueras?


----------



## jmnjmn

Arpin said:


> He visto ese tipo de construcciones en las adivinanzas.
> 
> ¿Quién es que con una manguera, casco y escalera apaga los fuegos y las hogueras?



Pero no es "quién es que" (que a mí me parece normal), sino "quién que es"


----------



## Arpin

No sé cómo se llama la figura que se elimina u omite, que va implícito. En este caso sería sabe

¿Quién (sabe) qué es blanquilla es mi nombre
y endulzo la vida al hombre?


----------



## Aviador

Arpin said:


> He visto ese tipo de construcciones en las adivinanzas.
> 
> ¿Quién es que con una manguera, casco y escalera apaga los fuegos y las hogueras?


Pero eso es diferente, Arpin, y se entiende bien. Si embargo, la construcción sobre la que consulta Bobfobbit a mí, como a los demás foreros que han intervenido, me suena muy extraña e imposible de entender sin un análisis como el que estamos haciendo.
Buscando en internet y filtrando los resultados tanto como me fue posible, encontré que sólo aparece en textos mexicanos. A modo de ejemplo, cito aquí lo que aparece en una página del sitio "_Revista electrónica de literatura mexicana_": "_No es cuestión de aptitud o propensión hacia la locura, pues ¿quién que es no es un poco (o un mucho) neurótico hoy en día?_"
Deduzco que en la cita anterior _quien que es_ se refiere al antecedente implícito _loco_. Es decir,  lo que diríamos más normalmente como _quién que lo sea_: "_No es cuestión de aptitud o propensión hacia la locura, pues ¿quién que lo sea no es un poco (o un mucho) neurótico hoy en día?_" Aun así, no me parece una redacción fluída.

Saludos.


----------



## Arpin

¿quién, que lo es,  no es un poco (o un mucho) neurótico hoy en día?"


----------



## Forero

Claro que es una pregunta, pero si "quien que es" significara o "quienquiera que lo sea" o "cada quien que lo es", no llevaría tilde el "quien", ¿verdad?


----------



## ManPaisa

Forero said:


> Claro que es una pregunta, pero si "quien que es" significa o "quienquiera que lo sea" o "cada quien que lo es", no llevaría tilde el "quien", ¿verdad?



Así es.
Pero es que la redacción es tan extraña que cualquier ortografía es posible.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Arpin said:


> ¿quién, que lo es, no es un poco (o un mucho) neurótico hoy en día?"


Hola:
Esa frase me sonaría normal si estuviese en subjuntivo: ¿Quién que sea profesor no es un poco neurótico hoy en día? ¿Quién que lo sea no es un poco neurótico hoy en día? Con indicativo, como en la frase original de este hilo, me suena francamente mal, pero sé que hay diferencias regionales en cuanto al modo verbal, no sé si será el caso.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

¿Quién que es valiente, no se enfrenta a sus enemigos?
¿Quién que come poco, engorda?

El pronombre quién lleva una oración adjetiva. ¿Quién que es no se compra un anillo de diamantes?
¿Quién que es no pasa sus vacaciones en Cancún?
¿Quién que es no pierde un millón de dólares en Las Vegas un fin de semana?

Calambur ya mencionó unos versos de fray Luis de León. ¿De veras es difícil entender la frase?

Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Así sola, sí. ¿Quién que es qué? Tal vez anteriormente había dicho a quién se refería, pero sin contexto no la logro entender.

Quién que lo sea (de lo que está hablando) se entendería mejor, creo yo.


----------



## miguel89

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Esa frase me sonaría normal si estuviese en subjuntivo: ¿Quién que sea profesor no es un poco neurótico hoy en día? ¿Quién que lo sea no es un poco neurótico hoy en día? Con indicativo, como en la frase original de este hilo, me suena francamente mal, pero sé que hay diferencias regionales en cuanto al modo verbal, no sé si será el caso.
> Saludos



Pienso exactamente lo mismo que vos.


----------



## flljob

El que es es el que existe. Los demás no son, no existen. El que es sí existe; los demás, no. 
Supongo que se trata de una crítica a alguien que, por tener la capacidad de perder un millón de dólares en Las Vegas, siente que es.
Tratándose de Monsiváis, es probable que esté criticando a los mexicanos que son. Y los que son son Alejandra Guzmán, Carlos Slim, Paulina Rubio, y monstruos frívolos que los acompañan.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Y los que son son Alejandra Guzmán, Carlos Slim, Paulina Rubio, y monstruos frívolos que los acompañan.


No sé, no sé.  Tratándose de Monsiváis cualquier dislate es posible.

Para mí, Alejandra Guzmán no es. Fue.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> No sé, no sé.  Tratándose de Monsiváis cualquier dislate es posible.
> 
> Para mí, Alejandra Guzmán no es. Fue.



Perfecto. Es evidente que en tu oración usaste el verbo ser con el mismo sentido en que lo usó Monsiváis.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> Perfecto. Es evidente que en tu oración usaste el verbo ser con el mismo sentido en que lo usó Monsiváis.



¿No habría sido más claro decir_ ¿Quiénes de los que son...?_  Pero, bueno, Monsiváis se las trae.


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> No sé, no sé.  Tratándose de Monsiváis cualquier dislate es posible.
> 
> Para mí, Alejandra Guzmán no es. Fue.



Para mí, estos nunca han sido ni serán. En eso consiste la ironía de Monsiváis. Seguramente se está burlando de los frívolos.

Saludos


----------



## Bobfobbit

¡Mira que que hilo engendré! Para los que prometí, pregunté a mi profesor eso de "planetario", y esto me dijo: Planetario quiere decir "universal", a diferencia de parroquial.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pero no nos has dicho las frases anteriores a esa, que tal vez nos aclararían el significado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

¡Qué discusión y yo perdiéndomela.
El autor debe ser un amante de la obscuritas. El verbo ser sin atributo, equivale a existir, vivir, tener existencia. El sentido es claro:
¡*quién (de los) que existe(n) no va al cine…?* (Lo de _planetario_ opuesto a _parroquial_ ya es mucho para mí).
_Verbo principal_, *no ir*; _sujeto_ *quien que es* (que es subordinada adjetiva adyacente del antecedente y nucleo nominal del sintagma SUJ, el pronombre sustantivo interrogativo _quién_); CC _al cine_; _como…_ _predicativo_ _del sujeto_.
Modalidad de la frase interrogativa. Ya en el mensaje 27 lo había dicho fijolb, que quede claro.


----------



## flljob

¡Por fin!

Mira lo que dije aquí hace ya un ratote.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Nunca había escuchado esa construcción y sigo sin entender qué pueda significar. Hay tres registros en la base de datos de la RAE, todos mexicanos. Dos del gran poeta, filósofo y escritor, Don Subcomandante Marcos. El otro ejemplo es del igualmente aplaudible Don Carlos Fuentes.


----------



## flljob

El único ejemplo que encontré en la RAE es el siguiente, de Venezuela, que cita a Rubén Darío:
...y ello no significa ninguna novedad, hasta el punto de que el mismo Darío se interrogaba "¿ quién que es , no es romántico?" (La Canción de los Pinos, 1906)- ha de cargársele a la cuenta estupenda del romanticismo...

Los demás ejemplos no son iguales.

Saludos


PS. También encontré un poema de Efraín Huerta titulado _¿QUIÉN QUE ES NO AMA A VIRGINIA WOOLF?_


----------



## Forero

Gracias, Flljob. Entonces lo que quiere preguntar es quién de los que son (de los "seres") no va al cine como alumno planetario, ¿verdad?


----------



## flljob

Yo así lo entiendo. La mayoría creen que es una oración incorrecta.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

> flljob¿Quién que es valiente, no se enfrenta a sus enemigos?
> ¿Quién que come poco, engorda?


 
Estos ejemplos sí son claros, una cosa es consecuencia lógica de la otra. El que come en gorda y el valiente afronta lo que tenga que afrontar.



> El pronombre quién lleva una oración adjetiva. ¿Quién que es no se compra un anillo de diamantes?
> ¿Quién que es no pasa sus vacaciones en Cancún?
> ¿Quién que es no pierde un millón de dólares en Las Vegas un fin de semana?


 
Aquí es donde me pierdo. ¿Qué tiene que ver el hecho de existir con el de darse lujos?
Pareciera implícito que una cosa llevaría naturalmente a la otra y yo no le veo la relación. 



flljob said:


> El único ejemplo que encontré en la RAE es el siguiente, de Venezuela, que cita a Rubén Darío:
> ...y ello no significa ninguna novedad, hasta el punto de que el mismo Darío se interrogaba "¿ quién que es , no es romántico?" (La Canción de los Pinos, 1906)- ha de cargársele a la cuenta estupenda del romanticismo...
> 
> Los demás ejemplos no son iguales.
> 
> Saludos


 
Los ejemplos que enconté en la RAE siguen el mismo patrón de causa-efecto que se ha mencionado.



> Porque, ¿quién que es _pobre_ no tiene sangre india en las venas?, ¿quién que es _pobre_ no ha escuchado las mismas palabras como respuesta a demandas de justicia, de democracia, de libertad?


 
Esta cita, del ilustrísimo señor Subcomandante Marcos, deja muy bien marcado que aquel que es pobre seguramente ha escuchado mentiras y es indígena. 
Si omitiéramos el adjetivo la oración tomaría una estructura similar a la que utilizaste. _*¿Quién que es no tiene sangre india*? _Pues sí, que no me resulta fácil de compender, aquí se insinua que él, ese que existe y que va a Las Vegas y a Cancún también ha de tener sangre india. No me cuadra, para mí sin contexto no tiene ni pies ni cabeza, y si los que existen van a Cancún es porque ya antes debió haberse mencionado que son ricos.

El último ejemplo, el del señor Fuentes, también utiliza necesariamente un adjetivo por lo que el significado es más que evidente.


> chupó y saboreó con ruidos, regüeldos y hasta se volvía simpático, pues quién que es *comelón* no cae bien?


----------



## Aviador

Mirx, diste en el clavo con tu intervención. Coincido plenamente contigo.

Saludos.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En _Rubén_ habría que entender: _quien que es (algo), que importa_, derivado claramente del sentido general. 
Evidentemente el *que es* más general del que estamos hablando tiene un sentido transparente que, primero fijolb y después yo hemos claramente desvelado. La _adjetiva_ (núcleo *quién*) *que es*, al ir el verbo _ser_ _sin atributo,_ funcionando como _intransitivo_, y con el valor de '_existir_'. La expresión viene a significar: _quién de los humanos, de los vivos, de los existentes, de los que hay, de los mortales_.  Por cierto todos sintagmas CN, función adjetiva como la relativa. 
No hay que darle más vueltas. Fijolb y yo tenemos la razón. *Sum* desde el latín, usado como intransitivo, tiene el valor de _'ser'_ en el sentido de '_existir_'. Es _fenómeno desde siempre en el idioma y herencia directa del latín_.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> .
> No hay que darle más vueltas. Fijolb y yo tenemos la razón. *Sum* desde el latín, usado como intransitivo, tiene el valor de _'ser'_ en el sentido de '_existir_'. Es _fenómeno desde siempre en el idioma y herencia directa del latín_.


 

¡Es que ustedes dos dicen cosas distintas! 

Tú atribuyes a _'que es'_ el valor de 'que existe'; fillijob, el de 'que importa' (por decirlo de alguna manera). A mi modo de ver, con cualquiera de las dos interpretaciones la redacción es extraña, rebuscada, confusa y, por tanto, pobre. 


Mi intento por mejorar la redacción:
Interpretación de Xiao: _¿Quién que es no va al cine como alumno planetario?_ (el 'que es' sobra)
Interpretación de fillijob: _¿Quién de los que realmente cuentan no va al cine como alumno planetario?_ (el 'que es' confunde)
PD - Lo de 'alumno planetario' es realmente antológico. ¡Qué atrocidad!


----------



## XiaoRoel

En latín se ve muy claro la oración relativa *pleonástica* y su interpretación: _*quis*, *qui es (= hominum)*, ad theatrum alumnus cosmicus__ non it?_ Traducido: _¿quien de los que existen (= de los hombres, _es decir_, qué persona) no iría al teatro como alumno cósmico?_ Da igual que tomes el sentido restricto de Rubén, como hace fijolb, o en el sentido amplio que le doy yo y que es el heredado del latín. Su sustitución en la lengua por otras expresiones generalmente valorativas, y su escaso uso, no quiere decir que sea agramatical, o que no se pueda comprender.


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> su escaso uso, no quiere decir que sea agramatical, o que no se pueda comprender.


¿Agramatical? De acuerdo; no lo es.
¿Que no se pueda comprender?  Basta con leer los comentarios de los demás foristas.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Yo me uno al grupo, de los que piensan que esta frase no tiene pies ni cabeza. 
¿*Quién que es* no va al cine como alumno planetario?

Pero pareciera que está jugando con *es/siendo*, porque con “siendo” ahí sí tiene sentido para mí. Quizás es para dar enfasis a que "*es*", como cuando se juega con el orden para enfatizar algo, "No vengo porque puedo, sino porque puedo vengo".

¿*Quién que siendo* no va al cine como alumno planetario?

P.ej. ¿*Quién que siendo *(_imaginativo, dado a eso, curioso, etc.)_ no va al cine como alumno planetario?


----------



## flljob

ManPaisa said:


> ¡Es que ustedes dos dicen cosas distintas!
> 
> Tú atribuyes a _'que es'_ el valor de 'que existe'; fillijob, el de 'que importa' (por decirlo de alguna manera). A mi modo de ver, con cualquiera de las dos interpretaciones la redacción es extraña, rebuscada, confusa y, por tanto, pobre.
> 
> 
> Mi intento por mejorar la redacción:
> Interpretación de Xiao: _¿Quién que es no va al cine como alumno planetario?_ (el 'que es' sobra)
> Interpretación de fillijob: _¿Quién de los que realmente cuentan no va al cine como alumno planetario?_ (el 'que es' confunde)
> PD - Lo de 'alumno planetario' es realmente antológico. ¡Qué atrocidad!



Reléete los mensajes 4 y 31. ¿Decimos Xiaroel y yo cosas diferentes?

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

> *Fillijob*: Reléete los mensajes 4 y 31. ¿Decimos Xiaroel y yo cosas diferentes?





flljob said:


> ¿Quién que es (gente importante) .





> *Fillijob:* Supongo que se trata de una crítica a alguien que, por tener la capacidad de perder un millón de dólares en Las Vegas, siente que es.
> Tratándose de Monsiváis, es probable que esté criticando a los mexicanos que son. Y los que son son Alejandra Guzmán, Carlos Slim, Paulina Rubio, y monstruos frívolos que los acompañan.


Por supuesto que dicen cosas diferentes. Xiao habla de ser como 'existir' en general.  Tú, de 'ser' como 'existir', pero sólo porque de alguna manera importan, o creen que importan.  

¿Cuándo ha hablado Xiao de gente como Paulina Rubio, que existen--o piensan que existen--porque son importantes, y de que importan porque pueden perder un millón de dólares en Las Vegas en una noche???? 

No es lo mismo, ni tampoco igual.


----------



## flljob

¿Ya leíste el mensaje 4, el que empieza _¿Quién que existe?_?



ManPaisa said:


> No sé, no sé. Tratándose de Monsiváis cualquier *dislate *es posible.
> 
> Para mí, Alejandra Guzmán no es. Fue.


 
¿Dislates, Monsiváis?
El que yo no entienda a un escritor no quiere decir que escribe dislates.

Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

flljob said:


> ¿Ya leíste el mensaje 4, el que empieza _¿Quién que existe?_?



La primera cita es precisamente de ese mensaje y sigue a _¿Quién que existe? _ Es decir, le da mayor precisión a esta última.  

Ni la borres porque ya quedó registrada. 



> ¿Dislates, Monsiváis?
> El que yo no entienda a un escritor no quiere decir que escribe dislates


 No lo entenderás tú, pero yo sí.  

No te me vayas por las ramas (como lo haces en el mensaje que sigue a éste).


----------



## flljob

¡Vaya, sí la leíste!

Ya quedó explicado, que es una oración de relativo. Tú ya usaste el verbo ser de la misma manera que Monsiváis. No se discuta más. Tú también tienes razón. Ya somos tres.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> ¡Vaya, sí la leíste!
> 
> Ya quedó explicado, que es una oración de relativo. Tú ya usaste el verbo ser de la misma manera que Monsiváis. No se discuta más. Tú también tienes razón. Ya somos tres.
> 
> Saludos


 

¿Quién que es no tiene sangre india?
¿Quién que es va a los casinos de Las Vegas?

¿Cuál es cuál, flljob? ¿O el indio es rico o en Las Vegas tienen sangre india?¿Son todos planetarios o parroquiales nada más?


----------



## flljob

mirx said:


> ¿Quién que es no tiene sangre india?
> ¿Quién que es va a los casinos de Las Vegas?
> 
> ¿Cuál es cuál, flljob? ¿O el indio es rico o en Las Vegas tienen sangre india?¿Son todos planetarios o parroquiales nada más?



¡Por favor, Mirx! El verbo ser se puede usar para atributos positivos y negativos. 

Ella es hermosa.
Ella es horrible.

Él es pobre. Ella es rica.
Supón que estoy ensalzando la raza indígena. Estoy enumerando sus virtudes y de repente, pregunto: ¿Quién que es no tiene la nobleza de aceptar sus errores?

Ahora me burlo de los frívolos. Los chidos van a casinos a gastar millones de dólares, compran la mejor ropa y se la pasan de fiesta en fiesta. ¿Quién que es no trae un anillo de diamantes?

¿De veras es tan difícil?

Saludos


----------



## mirx

flljob said:


> ¡Por favor, Mirx! El verbo ser se puede usar para atributos positivos y negativos.
> 
> Ella es hermosa.
> Ella es horrible.
> 
> Él es pobre. Ella es rica.
> Supón que estoy ensalzando la raza indígena. Estoy enumerando sus virtudes y de repente, pregunto: ¿Quién que es no tiene la nobleza de aceptar sus errores?
> 
> Ahora me burlo de los frívolos. Los chidos van a casinos a gastar millones de dólares, compran la mejor ropa y se la pasan de fiesta en fiesta. ¿Quién que es no trae un anillo de diamantes?
> 
> ¿De veras es tan difícil?
> 
> Saludos


 
No, pero eso no es lo que dijiste antes. Hablaste de que el verbo daba a entender que eran los únicos y que por eso sólo ellos importaban, luego citaste los ejemplos de los artistas. Obviamente no es el caso, me refiero a estos tres ejemplos en específico:



> ¿Quién que es no se compra un anillo de diamantes?
> ¿Quién que es no pasa sus vacaciones en Cancún?
> ¿Quién que es no pierde un millón de dólares en Las Vegas un fin de semana?


 
¿Qué tiene que ver el existir con los lujos? Estos tres ejemplos no tienen ningún sentido si previamente no se hizo alusión a las características de los individuos.


----------



## flljob

En el mensaje 38, Xiaoroel comenta el uso del verbo ser sin atributo. ¿Por qué no lo lees?

Saludos


----------



## mirx

XiaoRoel said:


> El verbo ser sin atributo, equivale a existir, vivir, tener existencia. El sentido es claro:
> ¡*quién (de los) que existe(n) no va al cine…?*


 


flljob said:


> En el mensaje 38, Xiaoroel comenta el uso del verbo ser sin atributo. ¿Por qué no lo lees?
> 
> Saludos


 
Por supuesto que lo leí pero no decía nada nuevo. 

¿Qué tienen que ver los lujos con el hecho de estar vivo? ¿O el ir al cine con la existencia?

El uso del verbo y su significancia nunca ha estado a prueba, simplemente no hay relación de la vida, así sin calificativos, la mera existencia, con ir a funciones cinematográficas o preferir unos destinos turísicos sobre otros. Al menos yo no la veo.


----------



## Calambur

Si no leí mal, nadie niega esto:


> (del DUE) *ser*
> *1 *(sin atributo) intr. *Haber o *existir; se emplea en lenguaje filosófico o literario: ‘Ser o no ser’; también en la frase ‘ni son todos los que están ni están todos los que son’.


Pero lo cierto es que, en el texto del post #1, suena muy extraño. Esa parece ser la opinión general en este hilo, o me perdí algo...


----------



## flljob

Calambur said:


> Si no leí mal, nadie niega esto:
> 
> Pero lo cierto es que, en el texto del post #1, suena muy extraño. Esa parece ser la opinión general en este hilo, o me perdí algo...



Nada más te perdiste 60 mensajes.

Y no le sigo porque me acusan de que no quiero o no puedo responder.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

¿Alguien recuerda la erróneo traducción "yo soy el que soy" de Éx, 3, 13-14. que Jerónimo tradujo "ego sum qui sum" del araameo y que en latín quire decir "yo soy el que existo qui sum es una construcción como el ·que es" que estamos comentando una adjetiva relativa, en latín sustantivizada (sin antecedente) cumpliendo una función atributiva (también de la esfera adjetival), en español adjetiva relativa en su función natural de adjetivo sintáctico (núcleo -antecedente- quién, pronombre sustantivo.
En las frases que pones de ejemplo está claro este sentido de _ser intransitivo_:
_¿Quién que es no se compra un anillo de diamantes?_ (quién del "mundo mundial", "qué ser vivo")
_¿Quién que es no pasa sus vacaciones en Cancún?_ (exactamente igual que la anterior)
_¿Quién que es no pierde un millón de dólares en Las Vegas un fin de semana?_ 			 		(aquí equivaldría a _que puede_, el sentido universal de _que es_, no cuadra bien en esta frase pues la mayoría, ni pudiendo, ve en esto ningún gozo).
 En gallego hay una expresión "_ser quen de_ ", 'ser capaz de' que tiene origen en este tipo de estructura que estamos comentando. En este caso se traduciría: _Quen, sendo quen, non iría ao cine?_


----------



## flljob

flljob said:


> No necesariamente tiene que ver con algo que se dijo antes. Es como en la Biblia cuando dice Dios: Yo soy el que soy. El que es.




Este es el mensaje número 6.

¡Qué bueno que tú también haces referencia a la Biblia! A mí se me acabaron las palabras para explicar lo que entendí.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

flljob said:


> Nada más te perdiste 60 mensajes.


Hummm, nada de eso. 
He llegado a leer hasta los que luego fueron borrados y acabo de contar los que quedaron. Hasta el #63, 20 son tuyos (incluido uno que está repetido); 3 son de Xiao; 6 son míos... De 15 foristas, 9 dijimos que no nos resulta claro, o que nos resulta extraño...


----------



## mirx

XiaoRoel said:


> _¿Quién que es no pierde un millón de dólares en Las Vegas un fin de semana?_ *(aquí equivaldría a que puede, el sentido universal de que es, no cuadra bien en esta frase pues la mayoría, ni pudiendo, ve en esto ningún gozo).*


 
Eso es precisamente lo que nadie me respondió antes. Yo veo las otras dos oraciones exactamente como está, no hay ningún razonamiento lógico para que el simple hecho de existir nos mueva a ir a Cancún, paraciera basado en una suposición de que todos nos morimos por unas vacaciones paradisiacas en El Caribe. Lo mismo esta tercera, el hecho de vivir no tiene ninguna relación con querer perder (o ganar) dinero. Por eso insisto en que el contexto debió haber señalado de dónde surge tal suposición. 

Eso era todo Flljob, lamento no haber podido saber explicar.


----------



## ampurdan

Al leer la frase, confieso que no entendí nada.

Después de la explicación de flljob, creo que significa lo que dice, aunque creo que para convencerme de que la intención del autor es crítica, me falta más contexto.

Yo, con mi poco saber de letra, lo diría así:

"¿Quien de los que son algo no va al cine como alumno planetario?".

En cualquier caso, sin más contexto, no sé hasta qué punto tiene sentido seguir elucubrando.


----------



## juandiego

Hola a todos.

Lo único que no termino de ver yo es el indicativo en la subordinada de relativo. El antecedente, _quién_, se plantea necesariamente como desconocido al estar preguntándose por él, así que, entiendo, la subordinada de relativo debería estar en subjuntivo: _¿Quién que *sea* no va al cine como alumno planetario?_


----------



## swift

Me pones a pensar, Juan Diego. Buenas tardes. 

Digo que me pones a pensar porque esta construcción me trae a la mente otra que si bien no contiene 'ser' como verbo absoluto sí obedece a la misma estructura:

_¿Quién que tenga carro me puede llevar a...?_

Coincido en que, dado el antecedente, el verbo debería ir en subjuntivo pero de todas maneras no sabría cuál forma sería más idiomática, ya que no es para nada una expresión usual en mi entorno.


----------



## juandiego

Hola, Swift.
Noches ya por aquí.

Sí, así lo veo yo. Las dos alternativas de significado, la de meramente _existir_ y la de _tener relevancia_, se construirían con cierta naturalidad en subjuntivo:
_¿Quién que *exista* no va al cine como alumno planetario?_
_¿Quién que *tenga relevancia* no va al cine como alumno planetario?_;
y resultarían muy extrañas en indicativo por lo de desconocido del antecedente.

La frase así, sin contexto, desde luego es rarita, sí (¡¿_alumno planetario_?!).


----------



## Erreconerre

Bobfobbit said:


> No entiendo bien el comienzo de esta oración y me gustaría que alguien me lo explicara.
> 
> ¿*Quién que es* no va al cine como alumno planetario?
> 
> Gracias!



No tiene nada de raro. Simplemente se trata de resaltar por medio de una pregunta que todo el que *es* (es decir, que todo el que existe) no va al cine...

Este tipo de construcciones son frecuentes en nuestra lengua, y hacen uso de ella los escritores más consagrados, como Rubén Darío, quien se preguntaba ¿Quién que es no es romántico?

El verso, «Románticos somos... ¿Quién que Es, no es romántico?», del  poeta nicaragüense, Rubén Darío, revela nítidamente la falta de claridad  respecto al romanticismo en las letras hispánicas. A pesar de que las palabras  de Darío son de 1907, el mismo grado de inseguridad se percibe hoy en los  hispanistas. Aunque la mayoría de los estudiosos piensa que sí hubo un  romanticismo español, no existe un consenso claro acerca de dónde colocarlo  entre 1794 y 1898 (p. 15)​http://www.ucm.es/info/especulo/numero6/silver.htm


----------

